# best coffee based rub for brisket...



## david jay

Hey All!

I've been trying to work on a suitable coffee rub, but I've had little success (the trial curve is rather steep). I think I'm using the same generic rub commonly found on the 'net, but with a few tweaks.

I'd like to ditch the whole thing and start anew. Anyone have a good basic coffee rub?

Thanks!


----------



## dewetha

the one i'am using on steaks may not be the best for brisket but when i do my brisket i want to have coffee in the rub. i like the earthy flavor

my rub mix is simple and would need to be sized up for a brisket

1 TBS course sea salt

1 TBS course ground pepper

1 TBS granulated Garlic

1 TBS granulated Onion

1/2 TBS coffee grounds(bold blend)

maybe for a brisket i would go with fine ground on the salt and pepper


----------



## chef jimmyj

It would help to see what you started with and what you did or did not like about it. Here is a Rub that is a good starting point then it can be adjusted to what you like...JJ

Coffee Bubba Q Rub

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

2T Fine Ground Coffee

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Black Pepper, more if you like

1tsp Ground Coriander

1tsp Ground Dill Seed

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.


----------



## david jay

Sorry for the delayed response. Newborns (and the other four kids) are somewhat demanding... Go figure!

Anyways, I had been messing around with this recipe I found:

6 T Ground Coffee
2 T Coarse Salt
2 T Paprika (sweet)
2 T Brown Sugar
2 T Coarse Pepper
2 t Onion Powder
2 t Garlic Powder
1 t Coriander

1/2 t mustard seed

I think its easy to conclude that my rub was wayyy too heavy on the coffee!!

Next brisky will go with your rub Chef Jimmy J, and we'll see what the boss thinks!

Im dying for burnt ends. Really, once you get hooked its worse than heroin to get off them!

dj


----------



## scarbelly

This one rocks and has been tested by many folks here on the forum with great success

BBQ Goddess Java Rub

1/2 cup coffee grounds (I use the Cuban coffee, its stronger and ground finer or you can uses espresso powder)

1/2 cup cocoa powder

1/2 cup turbinado sugar

1/2 cup kosher salt

2 Tbs cinnamon

2 Tbs Cayenne

Smoke at 225 until the IT hits 130 then wrap in foil and in a couple of towels to rest for 30 minutes before slicing 

I also put a pan of beef stock under the roast to capture the drippings. I defat the drippings and reduce the stock for au jus for french dips the next day


----------



## david jay

Scarbelly, I'm no expert, but isn't 130 f, IT, a bit rare for brisket? I typically check for tenderness around 185-190F IT.

Again, I'm still a novice to smoking, so I might be a bit slow here! 
That sounds delicious. Turbinado sugar is a brilliant idea. Same great flavor and less likely to get bitter. Great!!!


----------



## david jay

Scarbelly, I'm no expert, but isn't 130 f, IT, a bit rare for brisket? I typically check for tenderness around 185-190F IT.

Again, I'm still a novice to smoking, so I might be a bit slow here! 
That sounds delicious. Turbinado sugar is a brilliant idea. Same great flavor and less likely to get bitter. Great!!!


----------



## scarbelly

David Jay said:


> Scarbelly, I'm no expert, but isn't 130 f, IT, a bit rare for brisket? I typically check for tenderness around 185-190F IT.
> Again, I'm still a novice to smoking, so I might be a bit slow here!
> That sounds delicious. Turbinado sugar is a brilliant idea. Same great flavor and less likely to get bitter. Great!!!


I should have made it clearer- that is a TriTip recipe but the rub is killer on other cuts of meat as well


----------



## smokinhusker

Scarbelly said:


> This one rocks and has been tested by many folks here on the forum with great success
> 
> BBQ Goddess Java Rub
> 
> 1/2 cup coffee grounds (I use the Cuban coffee, its stronger and ground finer or you can uses espresso powder)
> 
> 1/2 cup cocoa powder
> 
> 1/2 cup turbinado sugar
> 
> 1/2 cup kosher salt
> 
> 2 Tbs cinnamon
> 
> 2 Tbs Cayenne
> 
> Smoke at 225 until the IT hits 130 then wrap in foil and in a couple of towels to rest for 30 minutes before slicing
> 
> I also put a pan of beef stock under the roast to capture the drippings. I defat the drippings and reduce the stock for au jus for french dips the next day


I tried this recipe on Beef Ribs (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125074/huge-beef-back-ribs) and it was awesome. I only mixed up a 1/2 recipe, which was plenty for the ribs. I'll definitely be using this one again.


----------



## millerk0486

Giving that rub a try today!

See...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/147056/bottom-rounds


----------



## tallbarb

I get rave reviews from the following:

1/2 cup dark brown sugar

1/4 cup black pepper

1/4 cup finely ground dark roasted coffee (NOT brewed coffee)

1/4 cup paprika (smoked paprika is even better)

2 tbs. salt (sea salt is even better)

1 tbs. chipotle chili powder

2 tsp. garlic powder

2 tsp cinnamon

1 tsp. cumin

1 tsp allspice

Rub into brisket the day before while refrigerated - then rub on a little more before smoking.


----------



## millerk0486

That sounds good too, I will have to try it sometime, less the allspice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## airman2001

2 tbsp. fine ground dark roast coffee

2 tbsp. cocoa powder

2 tbsp. mix of freshly ground sea salt and pink Himalayan salt (just my preference, Kosher would do)

2 tbsp. dark brown sugar

4 tsp. smoked paprika

4 tsp. ancho chile powder

2 tsp. garlic powder

2 tsp. onion powder

2 tsp. ground cumin

2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper  

1 tsp. ground coriander

1 tsp. ground cayenne

½ tsp cinnamon

For smoking I use an electric smoker (masterbuilt pro), and use a 3 to 1 mix of wood pellets…. 3 parts hickory and 1 part mesquite. Constant temp of 225. Smoke/cook to a temp of 190, smoking the first 3-4 hrs….then wrap pan with foil to seal and continue till finished temp is reached. Time can take from 8 to 10 hours or more depending on the size of your brisket.

Place pan wrapped in foil to seal into a nice ice chest (minus the ice.. J)  Wrapped in a blanket to rest for two hours minimum (I can’t stress this part enough).

Reserve any of the juices and separate the fat and serve with the sliced brisket.


----------

